# Pato:"Voglio giocare. Parlerò col mio procuratore" Martedì l'incontro



## admin (21 Novembre 2012)

*Pato:"Voglio giocare. Parlerò col mio procuratore" Martedì l'incontro*

Queste le dichiarazioni di *Pato* dopo la vittoria contro l'Anderlecht

"Ero sicuro di segnare e lo avevo detto ad Allegri. Il mio infortunio? Niente di grave, solo una botta. Io voglio solo giocare, adesso* vedrò il mio procuratore e valuteremo*".


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Novembre 2012)

Contratto in scadenza nel 2014,quindi a fine campionato lo vendono.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

Tanti saluti


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2012)

Per me doveva lasciarci da parecchio tempo.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Novembre 2012)

che idio*a


----------



## Polis (22 Novembre 2012)

Ma cosa vuole questo, giocatore inutile, il milan l'ha aspettato per anni e ora pretende tutto?
Che poi quando gioca fa pure schifo. Ma un po' di umiltà no eh?
Vai via, schifoso.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2012)

L'errore di gennaio lo stiamo ancora pagando.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Novembre 2012)

chiudi la porta quando te ne vai.


----------



## Harvey (22 Novembre 2012)

Manca solo che si lamenti dello scarso impiego Traorè e poi le ho viste tutte... Finora lo vedevo come vittima della sua fragilità ma con queste dichiarazioni dimostra proprio di non star bene di mente...


----------



## Francy (22 Novembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> chiudi la porta quando te ne vai.



Niente da aggiungere, le sue parole sono a sproposito.


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2012)

Vi sembra normale che a dicembre ancora non ci sia un minimo di gerarchia la davanti?! Serve un minimo di chiarezza, non si possono alternare 45 minuti a testa quei 4-5 attaccanti in rosa. E' ora Allegri e società facciano una scelta. Si punta o no su Pato? Se si punta su di lui deve giocare per riprendere condizione, perchè se deve giocare spezzoni ogni tanto la sua condizione non crescerà mai. 

Il ragazzo va in scadenza nel 2014, l'ora della scelta è arrivata. O gli si da fiducia e gioca titolare oppure a gennaio si deve vendere, alternative non ce ne stanno.Evidentemente se è uscito con questa dichiarazione c'è un evidente malconento. Che si deve risolvere, in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## iceman. (22 Novembre 2012)

Vada anche gratis (sempre ammesso che qualcuno che lo voglia), pure all'inter...


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> chiudi la porta quando te ne vai.



...la chiude Barbara.....


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vada anche gratis (sempre ammesso che qualcuno che lo voglia), *pure all'inter*...



No beh... direi proprio di no... quello no...


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (22 Novembre 2012)

Spero solo non facciamo l'errore di venderlo a un Italiana....


----------



## iceman. (22 Novembre 2012)

E perche' no? Se moratti ci offre 10 milioni + obi(nome fatto a caso) glielo impacchetto.


----------



## Re Ricardo (22 Novembre 2012)

Ecco il video

Pato "minaccia" l'addio - Video Mediaset


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E perche' no? Se moratti ci offre 10 milioni + obi(nome fatto a caso) glielo impacchetto.



Beh per il semplice fatto che sopporterei Pato tornare a fare grandi cose ovunque tranne che all'Inter. E la cosa non è poi cosi remota, visti i 23 anni ed il talento. 

E poi, ancora prendo per il **** i prescritti per Pirlo e Seedorf, senza che loro possano ribattere...non voglio correre il rischio di dar loro materiale per poterlo fare.


----------



## Ale (22 Novembre 2012)

era l'ora. Se penso che per colpa di questo tizio non abbiamo preso tevez


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Novembre 2012)

prenderemo sbalotelli ormai tribunaro fisso


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2012)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Ecco il video
> 
> Pato "minaccia" l'addio - Video Mediaset



"minaccia"?


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vada anche gratis (sempre ammesso che qualcuno che lo voglia), pure all'inter...



Mai e poi mai. Se Pato deve lasciare il Milan, lo deve fare solo ed esclusivamente per andare fuori dal nostro paese. Non sopporterei di vederlo con la maglia dell'inter o della juve.


----------



## AndrasWave (22 Novembre 2012)

Scambio con Balotelli e tanti saluti..

Se vuole giocare dovrebbe solo sbattersi in campo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Novembre 2012)

jino, pato non può pretendere niente.
se vuole essere titolare tiri fuori le palle e si conquisti il posto, visto che è pienamente nelle sue potenzialità.
a cosa serve minacciare la dirigenza? con quale coraggio dopo averlo aspettato per oltre un anno, rinunciato a tevez per lui e aver percepito a sbafo svariati milioni di euro?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2012)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Scambio con Balotelli e tanti saluti..
> 
> Se vuole giocare dovrebbe solo sbattersi in campo.



...certo, si sbatte ma altrove...


----------



## Doctore (22 Novembre 2012)

chi lo compra pato?


----------



## JulesWinnfield (22 Novembre 2012)

secondo me sono dichiarazioni un pò pilotate dal procuratore... secondo me Pato non ha neanche la personalità per lamentarsi


----------



## pennyhill (22 Novembre 2012)

Che fosse poco intelligente si sapeva.


----------



## The P (22 Novembre 2012)

Beh te rode se in attacco al tuo posto gioca un inutile Boateng che non ha un unghia del tuo talento.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Novembre 2012)

Per quanto mi riguarda puó essere ceduto a gennaio. Peró bisogna monetizzare bene e investire innmaniera oculata. Ecco non farei minimamente uno scambio pato-balotelli. Bisogna capire che si vince con la qualitá in mezzo al campo e la soliditá difensiva. Per ora non abbiamo nessuna delle due cose.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Per quanto mi riguarda puó essere ceduto a gennaio. Peró bisogna monetizzare bene e investire innmaniera oculata. Ecco non farei minimamente uno scambio pato-balotelli. Bisogna capire che si vince con la qualitá in mezzo al campo e la soliditá difensiva. Per ora non abbiamo nessuna delle due cose.


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> jino, pato non può pretendere niente.
> se vuole essere titolare tiri fuori le palle e si conquisti il posto, visto che è pienamente nelle sue potenzialità.
> a cosa serve minacciare la dirigenza? con quale coraggio dopo averlo aspettato per oltre un anno, rinunciato a tevez per lui e aver percepito a sbafo svariati milioni di euro?



Pato per me se ne deve andare. Dico solo che si deve prendere una decisione la davanti, società ed Allegri devono essere chiari e fare scelte ben precise. A prescindere da chi sia è ora che a dicembre ci sia una certa gerarchia. Altrimenti abbiamo 5 attaccanti dei quali nessuno ha fiducia e ritmo partita.

Sono stanco di vedere una volta Pato, l'altra Pazzini, poi un pò Niang, un pò Robinho, un pò Bojan. Basta, scelgano un titolare!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2012)

Forse ha annusato la possibilità di un grosso acquisto in attacco a gennaio, e comincia già adesso a frignare un po'.
E' solo una speranza ovviamente.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Novembre 2012)

Non è possibile ... si è fatto nuovamente male al flessore??????


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Novembre 2012)

Bah

Lui ora non può pretendere nulla viste le prestazioni, ma spesso l'agente serve anche a chiarire le cose sulle gerarchie e importanza in rosa

Potenzialmente si sa cosa può essere, ma è da troppo che non dimostra di valere quel che potrebbe


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Novembre 2012)

io non mi sento di dare troppo addosso a sto ragazzo.Viene da un anno di inattività,non è mai stato amato da allegri,viene sempre punito al primo errore commesso.E poi vede che ci sono giocatori messi fuori ruolo(vedi bojan e boateng).E' stato emarginato dopo aver sbagliato il penalty contro la fiorentina.Personalmente ce l'ho piu' con boateng che,nonostante faccia pena,gioca regolarmente.Pato purtroppo è diventato un bersaglio troppo facile,non è una situazione semplice la sua


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

Però uno che dice "Voglio parlare col mio procuratore" dopo che gli hanno pulito anche il c...


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> io non mi sento di dare troppo addosso a sto ragazzo.Viene da un anno di inattività,non è mai stato amato da allegri,viene sempre punito al primo errore commesso.E poi vede che ci sono giocatori messi fuori ruolo(vedi bojan e boateng).E' stato emarginato dopo aver sbagliato il penalty contro la fiorentina.Personalmente ce l'ho piu' con boateng che,nonostante faccia pena,gioca regolarmente.Pato purtroppo è diventato un bersaglio troppo facile,non è una situazione semplice la sua



Mi chiedo e ti chiedo cosa faccia per farsi benvolere da Allegri e dalla squadra.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Però uno che dice "Voglio parlare col mio procuratore" dopo che gli hanno pulito anche il c...



in effetti ha un po' pisciato fuori dal vaso con questa dichiarazione.Pero' boh... mi fa tenerezza,non vive un momento facile.
[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION],purtroppo c' è molta gente che aspetta un suo minimo passo falso per dargli addosso.Io sono del parere che finchè ce l'avremo in squadra dovremo cercare di valorizzarlo e proteggerlo.Come centravanti rimane il migliore che abbiamo in organico.Emarginarlo sarebbe stupido anche dal punto di vista tecnico


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2012)

La mia impressione è che gli brucia parecchio quando si parla del Faraone.
La dichiarazione nasce da lì, gli dicono "Questo è il Milan del Faraone, un giorno potrà essere quello del Faraone e di Pato?" e lui risponde "Si, El sha gioca bene, ma io non so, per il futuro parlerò con il procuratore"

Bah.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> in effetti ha un po' pisciato fuori dal vaso con questa dichiarazione.Pero' boh... mi fa tenerezza,non vive un momento facile.
> 
> @Blu,purtroppo c' è molta gente che aspetta un suo minimo passo falso per dargli addosso.Io sono del parere che finchè ce l'avremo in squadra dovremo cercare di valorizzarlo e proteggerlo.Come centravanti rimane il migliore che abbiamo in organico.Emarginarlo sarebbe stupido anche dal punto di vista tecnico




Pato, non dimentichiamolo, era stato di fatto venduto a gennaio scorso, lo abbiamo tenuto nonostante tutto ed ora "pretende" di giocare, se lo conquisti il posto, le qualità le ha.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Novembre 2012)

Pato è stupido, secondo me non voleva intendere quello che ha detto. O almeno, quando han parlato del suo futuro ha SEMPRE risposto così, niente di nuovo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pato, non dimentichiamolo, era stato di fatto venduto a gennaio scorso, lo abbiamo tenuto nonostante tutto ed ora "pretende" di giocare, se lo conquisti il posto, le qualità le ha.



vedere giocare centravanti bojan(ottimo giocatore per carità,ma non come centravanti) che quando arriva in area inciampa su se stesso o vedere pazzini non è un bello spettacolo... pato è una punta,è logico sia deluso dal fatto che gli venga preferita gente messa fuoriruolo.Ha sbagliato nelle dichiarazioni,questo sì.

Ma è anche possibile che le sue dichiarazioni si riferiscano alla ridiscussione del suo contratto,che scadrà nel 2014

P.S: pato ci sarebbe anche andato al psg,è stato silvio a bloccare la sua cessione


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Novembre 2012)

Sarebbe un peccato perchè un eventuale tridente Elsha - Pato - Bojan potrebbe, sulla carta, fare sfracelli.


----------



## SololaMaglia (22 Novembre 2012)

Scambiare peto+soldi per Balo sarebbe un sogno


----------



## yelle (22 Novembre 2012)

sì, vabhè, ma dopo due anni di vuoto assoluto e un periodo in cui la squadra non ha potuto puntare su di lui, abbiamo avuto la fortuna di avere in organico un El Shaarawy che sotto alcuni punti di vista è pure meglio dell'Ibrahimovic degli anni scorsi.... e questo che fa? Frigna che vuol giocare di più? Ma un po' di autocritica sto ragazzo è capace di farla? Ha fatto pietà, stasera. Il minutaggio lo si deve guadagnare, mica arriva su un piatto d'argento perchè fino a 2 anni fa facevi 15 gol a stagione.


----------



## Principe (22 Novembre 2012)

Puntare su questo ragazzo a occhi chiusi l'unico con il quale farei a cambio e' balotelli alllora si altrimenti Pato a vita che è' cmq l'unico campione con il faraone che abbiamo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Novembre 2012)

Con l'ambiente rossonero il rapporto è oggettivamente difficile. Pato è stato oggetto di insulti e fischi provenienti dagli spalti a più riprese e ora, anche per via degli infortuni che hanno costellato le ultime stagioni, fatica a riacquistare autostima e fiducia nei propri mezzi. 

Per me l'unico modo di ritrovarsi (ammesso che riesca a tornare sano, cosa che dubito fortemente) è quello di andare a giocare altrove.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Novembre 2012)

Dopo il nulla cosmico di questi anni dovuto agli infortuni nn può e nn deve pretendere di giocare sempre e comunque


----------



## gabuz (22 Novembre 2012)

Quando l'ho letto sono rimasto basito


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Novembre 2012)

Via.... il giorno che lo venderemo sarà cmq troppo tardi


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Novembre 2012)

A gennaio va via,oramai è assodato.Ha rotto con societa' e compagni.Poteva diventare un grandissima,ma è stato rovinato.Un delitto per un talento simile,ma la vita va avanti e se a lui non sta bene questa situazione puo' andare!


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Novembre 2012)

Uscita terrificante.

Comunque da queste cose si vede un abisso di testa fra lui ed Elsha


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2012)

Ieri sera qundo ho visto l'intervista mi sono girato verso mio padre e gli ho detto " ... ma ho capito bene ? ha detto quello che ho capito io " .... risposta di mio padre " Cal bagai che l'è andà via de cò " ( questo ragazzo è andato via di testa ) ... 

assurdo... fai cagà..ti aspettiamo per 2 anni ...torni fai 2 gol a caso ...sbagli il rigore della vita ... e ti poni in questo modo ???


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Novembre 2012)

il modo migliore per prendere un po di insulti dai tifosi


----------



## Livestrong (22 Novembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Con l'ambiente rossonero il rapporto è oggettivamente difficile. Pato è stato oggetto di insulti e fischi provenienti dagli spalti a più riprese e ora, anche per via degli infortuni che hanno costellato le ultime stagioni, fatica a riacquistare autostima e fiducia nei propri mezzi.
> 
> Per me l'unico modo di ritrovarsi (ammesso che riesca a tornare sano, cosa che dubito fortemente) è quello di andare a giocare altrove.


Fischi meritatissimi a mio modo di vedere


----------



## James Watson (22 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vi sembra normale che a dicembre ancora non ci sia un minimo di gerarchia la davanti?! Serve un minimo di chiarezza, non si possono alternare 45 minuti a testa quei 4-5 attaccanti in rosa. E' ora Allegri e società facciano una scelta. Si punta o no su Pato? Se si punta su di lui deve giocare per riprendere condizione, perchè se deve giocare spezzoni ogni tanto la sua condizione non crescerà mai.
> 
> Il ragazzo va in scadenza nel 2014, l'ora della scelta è arrivata. O gli si da fiducia e gioca titolare oppure a gennaio si deve vendere, alternative non ce ne stanno.Evidentemente se è uscito con questa dichiarazione c'è un evidente malconento. Che si deve risolvere, in un modo o nell'altro.



Non posso che quotare in pieno.
Non voglio spezzare una lancia a favore di Pato, sia chiaro, ritengo questa dichiarazione alquanto inopportuna, ma in fin dei conti.. ha detto che vuole giocare, avete mai sentito dire da un calciatore che non vuole giocare? La parte "parlerò con il mio procuratore" è sicuramente fuori luogo, ma per il resto non mi sembra che abbia detto niente di che. Lui ha straordinariamente bisogno di giocare per riprendere il ritmo partita e la fiducia nei suoi mezzi atletici, non può essere che così.
Poi, comunque, al di là di tutto, penso che ieri sera non fosse poi nemmeno totalmente lucido, quando si è infortunato (perché ieri sera si è infortunato di nuovo in quel contrasto) aveva una faccia spaventosa, non ha neanche esultato al gol e credo che sia la prima volta in assoluto che gli succede.


----------



## smallball (22 Novembre 2012)

addio non ti rimpiangeremo


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Novembre 2012)

Pato scontento:”Voglio giocare, ora viene il mio procuratore e vediamo.”​
Pato manifesta la voglia di giocare con continuità

notizia completa su:Pato scontento:”Voglio giocare, ora viene il mio procuratore e vediamo.” |


----------



## rossovero (22 Novembre 2012)

pato, purtroppo perché potenzialmente é fortissimo, non offre garanzie atletiche e di personalitá per poter puntare su di lui nel lungo periodo. ma balotelli non lo voglio, é un altro senza la testa del giocatore


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Novembre 2012)

io penso che se e vero che Allegri gli ha detto che avrebbe giocato mercoledi e poi non e stato cosi lo capisco che si sia arrabbiato sembra una presa in giro, ma non puo pretendere che mo che ha fatto un golletto che segnava pure abbiati di giocare sempre, l'abbiamo aspettato per un sacco di tempo e già deve ringraziare che l'abbiamo aspettato, nonostante io provi un grande affetto per pato se il pato e questo che deve fare i golletti che farebbe pure abbiati per me puo andare via, poi parla parla e intanto ieri se di nuovo fatto male ma cosa parla a fare allora


----------



## Gnagnazio (22 Novembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Scambiare peto+soldi per Balo sarebbe un sogno



Esatto


----------



## DennyJersey (22 Novembre 2012)

Dentro Niang fuori Pato..


----------



## Cm Punk (22 Novembre 2012)

Magari! Vattene e non tornare più
Pato per balotelli firmerei subito


----------



## runner (22 Novembre 2012)

ma chi se lo prende?


----------



## Brain84 (22 Novembre 2012)

Io stavo festeggiando la sua partenza ancora un anno fa, rinviarla è stato soltanto un grosso errore


----------



## Gnagnazio (22 Novembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> ma chi se lo prende?



Arabi o Russi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2012)

Il più grosso errore berlusconiano degli ultimi 5 anni è stato tenere questa sciagura....


----------



## runner (22 Novembre 2012)

ma non dico a livello economico, ma chi vuole un giocatore che a livello fisico è un punto di domanda e che fa un golletto e si crede già tornato a livelli top?

secondo me è giusto che sudi e fatichi per vestire la nostra Maglia!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2012)

Ma si è fatto male ancora?????????


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Novembre 2012)

si parla di un prestito in brasile...santos(con un inserimento di felipe anderson nella trattativa) internacional e san paolo le prime interessate...


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Novembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Scambiare peto+soldi per Balo sarebbe un sogno



sono d'accordo ma mi sa che e piu probabile pato per balo+soldi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> ma chi se lo prende?



il chelsea sembra sempre interessato a pato, certo che se in cambio ci danno il torres di oggi per carità


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Novembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> si parla di un prestito in brasile...santos(con un inserimento di felipe anderson nella trattativa) internacional e san paolo le prime interessate...



lo sentito pure io ieri sera ma non so quanto serva, un conto e se gli rinnoviamo il contratto e poi vediamo di recuperarlo sia mentalmente che fisicamente , un conto e darlo in prestito farlo diventare di nuovo tutto bello nuovo e venderlo a giugno secondo me non ha senso tutta sta fatica per cosa? per poi darlo via, lui ha piu volte ribadito la voglia di andare in premier quando gli scade il contratto , secondo me il chelsea in primis e poi il city se danno via balotelli sono interessati,sono quasi certa che se va via tornai quello di prima o quasi ha bisogno di nuovi stimoli che secondo me al milan non ha piu, vedi i casi pirlo e cassano


----------



## CrisRs (22 Novembre 2012)

sempre pensato...o via lui o allegri...nn sono mai andati daccordo, forse nn lo motiva x bene...o via pato o via allegri...certo è che pato deve dimostrare qualcosa in piu se vuole giocare...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Novembre 2012)

secondo me il prestito è la situazione adatta,in brasile farebbe il titolare tranquillamente,giocherebbe con continuità,di conseguenza segnerà e riacquisterà fiducia in se stesso,a luglio torna in ritiro e e si dovrà guadagnare il rinnovo sul campo,con magari un nuovo allenatore e una squadra che lo aiuteranno(chi ha detto guardiola?)


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Novembre 2012)

via tutti e due, allegri a fine stagione se ne va, idem pato non lo lasciano partire a 0 di sicuro, posso capire se ieri aveses fatto la grande partita alla El shaarawy per intenderci, ma non ha fatto nulla a parte un golletto facile facile e in piu se pure fatto male ma cosa parla? tra l'altro non credo che nelle grandi d'europa ad oggi giocherebbe titolare forse ma ribadisco forse solo nel chelsea


----------



## Albijol (22 Novembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;65698 ha scritto:


> via tutti e due,


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Novembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> secondo me il prestito è la situazione adatta,in brasile farebbe il titolare tranquillamente,giocherebbe con continuità,di conseguenza segnerà e riacquisterà fiducia in se stesso,a luglio torna in ritiro e e si dovrà guadagnare il rinnovo sul campo,con magari un nuovo allenatore e una squadra che lo aiuteranno(chi ha detto guardiola?)


te pensi che il milan sia disposto a rischiare di perdere pato a 0 nel giugno 2014? non credo sai, guardiola secondo me e e già del chelsea tutto va in quella direzione


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Novembre 2012)

tira in ballo il procuratore come se fosse una minaccia. 

che paura, sto tremando.  
ma vattene e portati dietro pure barbara. 

p.s. no ma era ibra il problema di pato.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Novembre 2012)

Queste dichiarazioni da bambino deve risparmiarsele, anche perchè pare si sia rotto di nuovo. Cosa vuole?

Senza considerare che ha fatto più Niang in 5 minuti a Napoli...


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Novembre 2012)

ibra macche? il problema e Allegri , settembre 2013 pato fa la lagna ma il problema non era ibra e dopo allegri? macchè il problema e el shaarawy che non mi fa essere protagonista e via dicendo


----------



## Graxx (22 Novembre 2012)

Pato ha un potenziale enorme...ma qui al Milan non lo riesce più a dimostrare...i motivi?? tanti...soprattutto psicologici a parer mio...l'anno scorso abbiamo perso una grande occasione...35 mln non ce li darà mai più nessuno...ma per un'offerta sui 20 25 io lo cederei...subito...gioca molle senza voglia ha sempre paura...non se ne può più...via...magari scambiandolo con Pastore...anche se non penso che il Psg sia più interessato a lui...20 25 lui e 10 15 boateng e si rifà la squadra daccapo ma sul serio...


----------



## jaws (22 Novembre 2012)

Comunque se va via a gennaio serve un sostituto, non si può arrivare a giugno con il solo Pazzini come prima punta.
A parte Balotelli chi potrebbe arrivare?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Novembre 2012)

Il faraone ha 20 anni e parla come uno di 40,ha la classe in campo e fuori..pato parla come un bamboccio delle elementari con un italiano osceno per un brasiliano.Due abissi...e pure secondo me è invidioso di el92...gol di pato ieri?solo per le statistiche questo è chiaro a tutti.Umiltà ragazzo!!Per me è da cedere..personalità e carisma inesistenti...via via


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Novembre 2012)

Rinnovo in arrivo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Rinnovo in arrivo


Come Thiago


----------



## Butcher (22 Novembre 2012)

jaws ha scritto:


> Comunque se va via a gennaio serve un sostituto, non si può arrivare a giugno con il solo Pazzini come prima punta.
> A parte Balotelli chi potrebbe arrivare?



Moscardelli!


----------



## Harvey (22 Novembre 2012)

Lo cambierei ad occhi chiusi pure col Torres di adesso!


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2012)

anche io ..per come si sta comportando prendo torres.. che almeno si sbatte e corre...sto mezzo giocatore fa schifo e in piu si permette di minacciare... 

che lo vendessero seduta stante


----------



## robs91 (22 Novembre 2012)

Francamente se la poteva evitare questa uscita,considerato anche e soprattutto il momento della squadra.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Novembre 2012)

E vabbè, Allegri le chance gliele sta dando e pure i suoi compagni, vedi El Shaarawy ieri. Poi se non fai sempre bene e fai prestazioni disastrose come contro la Fiorentina, non puoi essere sempre titolare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Harvey ha scritto:


> Lo cambierei ad occhi chiusi pure col Torres di adesso!


Torres forse è l'unico attaccante "big" che possiamo permetterci.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Novembre 2012)

bene bene il ragazzino alza la voce!!!ma vattene!!ma c'è ancora qualcuno qua dentro che lo vuole???sempre detto che quel maledetto giorno il tanto denigrato galliani era riuscito a fare un capolavoro...pato e soldi per tevez!!un paracarro per un campione...e c'era pure chi non era d'accordo


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Novembre 2012)

Ma guarda sto rottame...
Si è preso 4 mln la scorsa stagione per fare,forse,10 presenze ed ha il coraggio di alzare la voce?Pensasse ad impegnarsi e sputare sangue sul campo per guadagnarsi il posto da titolare invece di lamentarsi pensando che tutto gli sia dovuto.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Novembre 2012)

Ma tanto ora é invendibile. L'unica via potrebbe essere un inutile prestito. E ora ora come ora é già tanto che non si sia rotto in queste ultime due settimane. Sono disposto ad attendere ancora fino a Natale.
C'é da dire poi che ho visto molte persone stupide, ma questo li batte quasi tutti. E' nato proprio senza cervello.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2012)

ma ste dichiarazioni?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2012)

Ma sta ancora assieme alla Barbarella?


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Novembre 2012)

Ce l'ha con Allegri ed è evidente. Certo è che piuttosto che giocare senza punte ieri, lui al posto di Boateng ci avrebbe potuto giocare benissimo, tanto l'utilità del ghanese ieri è stata nulla.


----------



## Principe (22 Novembre 2012)

Ha detto voglio giocare nn voglio più soldi e il piglio con cui è' entrato ne è' la conferma se poi lo vogliamo attaccare senza motivo okey ......


----------



## Harvey (22 Novembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ha detto voglio giocare nn voglio più soldi e il piglio con cui è' entrato ne è' la conferma se poi lo vogliamo attaccare senza motivo okey ......



Il piglio?  Ti prego dimmi che non dici sul serio


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Novembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ha detto voglio giocare nn voglio più soldi e il piglio con cui è' entrato ne è' la conferma se poi lo vogliamo attaccare senza motivo okey ......


Quale piglio?Si è visto in 2 occasioni e stop,senza fare nulla di trascendentale.Poi vuole giocare,ok.Ma il posto se lo deve guadagnare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Novembre 2012)

Ag Pato:”Martedi parlero con il Milan e con Pato.”​
Martedi l'agente di Pato sarà in Italia per discutere con il Milan.


notizia completa su:Ag Pato:”Martedi parlero con il Milan e con Pato.” |

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Comunque se va via a gennaio serve un sostituto, non si può arrivare a giugno con il solo Pazzini come prima punta.
> A parte Balotelli chi potrebbe arrivare?



bella domanda, balotelli a gennaio non si sposta, la butto li magari matri non so eh


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ha detto voglio giocare nn voglio più soldi e il piglio con cui è' entrato ne è' la conferma se poi lo vogliamo attaccare senza motivo okey ......



1) Non può volere piu soldi perchè è gia al massimo salariale
2) il piglio con cui è entrato ?? intenti camminare per tutto l'attacco fregandosene dell azione ? 
3) attaccare senza motivo chi pato ? si attacca già da solo con le sue prestazioni ridicole ..


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Novembre 2012)

Fino al secondo fallaccio era entrato con il piglio giusto, ed è innegabile.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Novembre 2012)

Pato secondo me fa la fine di Saviola. Un baby fenomeno mai espresso, la strada è quella.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Novembre 2012)

forse non ha ancora capito che non basta essere il genero del presidente per avere il posto fisso in squadra. 

e poi si impegnasse almeno....quelle poche volte che ha giocato ha fatto pietà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> Martedi l'agente di Pato sarà in Italia per discutere con il Milan.
> 
> 
> notizia completa su:Ag Pato:”Martedi parlero con il Milan e con Pato.” |



Per come la vedo io questo di martedì era un incontro già programmato da tempo (cessione? rinnovo? richiesta di aumento?qualunque cosa sia) che sarebbe dovuto rimanere segreto... e pato con il suo elevato quoziente intellettivo l'ha reso pubblico.


----------



## Brain84 (22 Novembre 2012)

Spero che al Manchester City siano cosi allocchi da fare lo scambio con Balotelli + 5 mln


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Novembre 2012)

Ragazzi non vi capisco.
Odiate Pato perchè non da garanzie fisiche,perchè a vostro dire è svogliato in campo,è viziato e pensa più a alla vita extra-calcistica,perchè è un bimbominkia....e volete scambiarlo per BALOTELLI!?!?!Capisco Tevez,ma Balotelli è peggio di Pato sotto tutti i punti di vista,a parte le palle.


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2012)

Gli viene fatta una domanda, quando sarà il Milan di Pato? 

Risposta, ci sto provando, inteso come recuperare fisicamente, però se non gioco diventa difficile poterlo fare, ho voglia di giocare.

Perchè dovrebbe dire ho voglia di giocare? Beh facciamo un passo indietro. 
_
Gioca 39 minuti con la Lazio, 22 a Malaga, 71 con il Genoa e 52 con il Palermo e resta in panchina con il Chievo. Gli vengono poi concessi 90 minuti con il Malaga, 45 con la Fiorentina, 0 a Napoli e 24 in Belgio._

Vi sembra il minutaggio di una squadra che sta facendo di tutto per recuperare il calciatore? 

*810 minuti totali squadra, giocati da Pato 313.*

Beh ragazzi miei, direi proprio di no. Urge chiarezza. Se si vuole puntare sul ragazzo il minutaggio dev'esser tutt'altro, se invece l'idea è opposta allora vendiamolo e facciamo fare quei 313 minuti a qualcun altro, piuttosto a Niang.


----------



## saiyansaseru (22 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gli viene fatta una domanda, quando sarà il Milan di Pato?
> 
> Risposta, ci sto provando, inteso come recuperare fisicamente, però se non gioco diventa difficile poterlo fare, ho voglia di giocare.
> 
> ...



Il problema base è che lui oggi non è nella condizione di dire quello che vuole. Nel calcio nessuno ti regala niente,se vuoi qualcosa te la devi prendere con le unghie: El Sharaawy è esploso anche grazie al nulla attorno a lui,ma nessuno ne pretendeva una crescita così esponenziale in così poco tempo. Poi eh,chiaro che se vuole tornare quello di un tempo deve giocare di più,ma trotterellare come ha fatto lui finora nelle sue uscite stagionali non mette in difficoltà Allegri da questo punto di vista,questo è chiaro a chiunque. Se ha paura di farsi male significa che non è ancora pronto,se il problema è un altro significa che non sei da Milan. Io sono fra quelli che lo ha sempre difeso,ma stavolta l'ha pienamente fatta fuori dal vaso. Fossi in Galliani lo convocherei per fargli vedere la sua partita d'esordio e confrontarla con lo squallore assistito da quando è tornato:se si facesse male bruciando erba e difensori nessun tifoso gli direbbe su,perchè nessuno glielo spiega? Nella condizione attuale non se lo piglia nessuno,quindi zitto e lavorare,se vuole tornare al top non c'è squadra migliore di questa,nel suo ruolo abbiamo il nulla,altrove continuerebbe a fare centropanca. Come direbbe Kobe Bryant,"se fai tot punti hai il diritto di mandare a f f a n c u l o chi ti pare",lui non mi sembra sia in grado di sparare 3 pere alla Rube domenica quindi muto. Poi eh,dire certe scemenze non è il modo migliore di convincere Allegri. Gli manca ancora brillantezza per esprimersi,fossi in lui mi farei un esamino di coscienza e resterei in rigoroso silenzio facendo parlare il campo,anche se penso che tutta 'sta storia nasconda altra roba: secondo me il suo rapporto con Allegri è zero già da un anno e più,di sicuro non si amano.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non vi capisco.
> Odiate Pato perchè non da garanzie fisiche,perchè a vostro dire è svogliato in campo,è viziato e pensa più a alla vita extra-calcistica,perchè è un bimbominkia....e volete scambiarlo per BALOTELLI!?!?!Capisco Tevez,ma Balotelli è peggio di Pato sotto tutti i punti di vista,a parte le palle.



Veramente! Io non capisco tutta questa smania di avere Balotelli, manco fosse l'unico attaccante al mondo...Va bene che è milanista, ma non credo che venuto al Milan metterebbe di punto in bianco la testa a posto (non siamo più quelli di qualche anno fa che raddrizzavano anche gli ergastolani)...dovendo prendere una punta tra i 20 e i 30 milioni, cosa che comunque non credo faremo, preferisco anzi qualcun altro (Lewandowski per dirne uno)


----------



## Snake (22 Novembre 2012)

Da un certo punto di vista il fatto che abbia sbottato non è nemmeno una cosa così negativa nel senso che un minimo di fuoco dentro ce l'ha ancora altrimenti non gliene fregherebbe un *****, certo la cosa del procuratore se la poteva risparmiare ma è talmente ingenuo e stupido che non mi sorprende.


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2012)

saiyansaseru ha scritto:


> Il problema base è che lui oggi non è nella condizione di dire quello che vuole. Nel calcio nessuno ti regala niente,se vuoi qualcosa te la devi prendere con le unghie: El Sharaawy è esploso anche grazie al nulla attorno a lui,ma nessuno ne pretendeva una crescita così esponenziale in così poco tempo. Poi eh,chiaro che se vuole tornare quello di un tempo deve giocare di più,ma trotterellare come ha fatto lui finora nelle sue uscite stagionali non mette in difficoltà Allegri da questo punto di vista,questo è chiaro a chiunque. Se ha paura di farsi male significa che non è ancora pronto,se il problema è un altro significa che non sei da Milan. Io sono fra quelli che lo ha sempre difeso,ma stavolta l'ha pienamente fatta fuori dal vaso. Fossi in Galliani lo convocherei per fargli vedere la sua partita d'esordio e confrontarla con lo squallore assistito da quando è tornato:se si facesse male bruciando erba e difensori nessun tifoso gli direbbe su,perchè nessuno glielo spiega? Nella condizione attuale non se lo piglia nessuno,quindi zitto e lavorare,se vuole tornare al top non c'è squadra migliore di questa,nel suo ruolo abbiamo il nulla,altrove continuerebbe a fare centropanca. Come direbbe Kobe Bryant,"se fai tot punti hai il diritto di mandare a f f a n c u l o chi ti pare",lui non mi sembra sia in grado di sparare 3 pere alla Rube domenica quindi muto. Poi eh,dire certe scemenze non è il modo migliore di convincere Allegri. Gli manca ancora brillantezza per esprimersi,fossi in lui mi farei un esamino di coscienza e resterei in rigoroso silenzio facendo parlare il campo,anche se penso che tutta 'sta storia nasconda altra roba: secondo me il suo rapporto con Allegri è zero già da un anno e più,di sicuro non si amano.



Si beh, quel mio post non era assolutamente in difesa di Pato. E' evidente che in questi spezzoni di partita abbia fatto poco e nulla. La mia era una critica mirata sopratutto a società e staff tecnico. Che stanno gestendo male questa situazione.


----------



## Harvey (22 Novembre 2012)

Il procuratore che tanto ingenuo non è ha detto che ha i suoi buoni motivi per parlare in quel modo, mi sa che era una cosa abbastanza orchestrata.


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Il procuratore che tanto ingenuo non è ha detto che ha i suoi buoni motivi per parlare in quel modo, mi sa che era una cosa abbastanza orchestrata.



Orchestrata non credo. Credo Pato avesse un malumore già prima di questa partita, ne aveva già parlato con il procuratore, tutto li.


----------



## CrisRs (22 Novembre 2012)

guardiamo i lati positivi...forse gli sono spuntate le palle...


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Novembre 2012)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> guardiamo i lati positivi...forse gli sono spuntate le palle...



non è da dichiarazioni fatte fuori dal campo che si misura il carattere di un giocatore. 
facesse parlare il campo, anzichè giocare da schifo per poi permettersi di fare queste uscite.


----------



## The P (22 Novembre 2012)

Vorrei vedere la partita rigiocata con Pato al posto di Boateng per vedere chi dei due avrebbe fatto meglio, sinceramente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Neanche Boa è in condizione e, numeri alla mano, sta facendo peggio di Pato.
Non capisco perché a lui si da una possibilità.

Ah sì, forse lo capisco. Ad Allegri i giocatori di talento non piacciono.
Se il Faraone non faceva anche il terzino le prime volte che l'ha impiegato sulla fascia a quest'ora neanche lui giocava.
Gli avrebbe preferito, come ha fatto tutto lo scorso anno, il prode Emanuela


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

saiyansaseru ha scritto:


> Il problema base è che lui oggi non è nella condizione di dire quello che vuole. Nel calcio nessuno ti regala niente,se vuoi qualcosa te la devi prendere con le unghie: El Sharaawy è esploso anche grazie al nulla attorno a lui,ma nessuno ne pretendeva una crescita così esponenziale in così poco tempo. Poi eh,chiaro che se vuole tornare quello di un tempo deve giocare di più,ma trotterellare come ha fatto lui finora nelle sue uscite stagionali non mette in difficoltà Allegri da questo punto di vista,questo è chiaro a chiunque. Se ha paura di farsi male significa che non è ancora pronto,se il problema è un altro significa che non sei da Milan. Io sono fra quelli che lo ha sempre difeso,ma stavolta l'ha pienamente fatta fuori dal vaso. Fossi in Galliani lo convocherei per fargli vedere la sua partita d'esordio e confrontarla con lo squallore assistito da quando è tornato:se si facesse male bruciando erba e difensori nessun tifoso gli direbbe su,perchè nessuno glielo spiega? Nella condizione attuale non se lo piglia nessuno,quindi zitto e lavorare,se vuole tornare al top non c'è squadra migliore di questa,nel suo ruolo abbiamo il nulla,altrove continuerebbe a fare centropanca. Come direbbe Kobe Bryant,"se fai tot punti hai il diritto di mandare a f f a n c u l o chi ti pare",lui non mi sembra sia in grado di sparare 3 pere alla Rube domenica quindi muto. Poi eh,dire certe scemenze non è il modo migliore di convincere Allegri. Gli manca ancora brillantezza per esprimersi,fossi in lui mi farei un esamino di coscienza e resterei in rigoroso silenzio facendo parlare il campo,*anche se penso che tutta 'sta storia nasconda altra roba*: secondo me il suo rapporto con Allegri è zero già da un anno e più,di sicuro non si amano.


 [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] eh ?


----------



## sheva90 (22 Novembre 2012)

Che delusione..


----------



## Hammer (22 Novembre 2012)

Dai vattene.


----------



## Doctore (22 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Vorrei vedere la partita rigiocata con Pato al posto di Boateng per vedere chi dei due avrebbe fatto meglio, sinceramente.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Non scherziamo fisicamente boateng esiste...pato non pervenuto


----------



## CrisRs (22 Novembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo fisicamente boateng esiste...pato non pervenuto



non mi trovi d'accordo...boateng che ha fatto? ha solo perso ogni pallone che ha avuto tra i piedi...pato? 3 palloni, 1 espulsione, 1 gol e un altro fallo...(l'espulsione se non veniva fermato avrebbe avuto campo libero...)


----------



## The P (23 Novembre 2012)

Boateng mi sembra proprio non in condizione. Se Pato da fermo può anche far goal, Boateng da fermo al massimo può fare l'attaccapanni


----------



## Djici (23 Novembre 2012)

ma come si permette di parlare?
gioca 20 minuti e poi sta fermo per 3 settimane...

poi riesce anche a dire queste cose quando si e appena infortunato...

fosse per me lo spedirei su marte.
e spesso indisponibile, quando e disponibile "e comunque ad alto rischio infortunio"... quando gioca fa schifo...
un attacante che ha paura di tirare e di scattare e piu inutile di un traore che gioca titolare.

poi con tutto il potenziale che ha... avesse la voglia di inzaghi, di ibra... questo invece mi sembra un giocatore che ha preso tutti i difetti dei suoi compagni. 

via


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Boateng mi sembra proprio non in condizione. Se Pato da fermo può anche far goal, Boateng da fermo al massimo può fare l'attaccapanni



Quantomeno boateng non si lamenta, è conscio del fatto che sta facendo pena e cosa più importante gli attributi ce li mette comunque


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2012)

Ma è un giocatore finito dai, e io l'ho venerato fino all'anno scorso. Bisogna avere il coraggio di guardare in faccia alla realtà e capire che questo giocatore è un Owen, un Ronaldo seconda maniera, più in infermeria (notevolmente) che in campo.
Adesso cos'ha, 23 anni? Lo sviluppo è finito, e non oggi. Semplicemente, vuoi per sfiga, vuoi per averlo bombato, vuoi per le legnate che ha preso, non si rialza più. E se si rialza, lo fa con le gambe tremanti, perchè lo sa anche lui che gli basta uno scatto, un'entrata, e sta fermo due mesi. Non lo biasimo per questo. Lo biasimo piuttosto per le recenti dichiarazioni, quello si.
Riprendo quanto detto recentemente da Jino: bisogna veramente chiedersi come si sia arrivati a bruciare uno dei più grandi talenti del calcio mondiale degli ultimi anni. Non credo di vaneggiare quando dico che quando faceva vedere qualcosa, questo ragazzo, faceva vedere lampi di Messi e C. Ronaldo. Quando faceva vedere i lampi era molto superiore a quello che vediamo ora nel faraone, a livello di pura classe. Però è andato, mettiamoci il cuore in pace. Senza astio nei suoi confronti (se non per determinati atteggiamenti), ma è andato, sebbene una piccola parte di me spererà che, fino a quando non verrà ceduto, possa risorgere dalle sue ceneri e diventare parte di un tridente "EL-PA-X" che farà riempire le mutande all'Europa intera per anni...


----------



## tamba84 (23 Novembre 2012)

quando inizierà a non fermarsi ogni minima tirata che sente ma solo per infortuni seri allora crederò che stia riprendendo carattere|!


----------



## Doctore (23 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Boateng mi sembra proprio non in condizione. Se Pato da fermo può anche far goal, Boateng da fermo al massimo può fare l'attaccapanni


Almeno boateng ci prova,lotta e si mette in discussione.Poi che il rendimento non e' quello auspicato e' un altro discorso.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Novembre 2012)

Boateng almeno non trotterella per il campo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma è un giocatore finito dai, e io l'ho venerato fino all'anno scorso. Bisogna avere il coraggio di guardare in faccia alla realtà e capire che questo giocatore è un Owen, un Ronaldo seconda maniera, più in infermeria (notevolmente) che in campo.
> Adesso cos'ha, 23 anni? Lo sviluppo è finito, e non oggi. Semplicemente, vuoi per sfiga, vuoi per averlo bombato, vuoi per le legnate che ha preso, non si rialza più. E se si rialza, lo fa con le gambe tremanti, perchè lo sa anche lui che gli basta uno scatto, un'entrata, e sta fermo due mesi. Non lo biasimo per questo. Lo biasimo piuttosto per le recenti dichiarazioni, quello si.
> Riprendo quanto detto recentemente da Jino: bisogna veramente chiedersi come si sia arrivati a bruciare uno dei più grandi talenti del calcio mondiale degli ultimi anni. Non credo di vaneggiare quando dico che quando faceva vedere qualcosa, questo ragazzo, faceva vedere lampi di Messi e C. Ronaldo. Quando faceva vedere i lampi era molto superiore a quello che vediamo ora nel faraone, a livello di pura classe. Però è andato, mettiamoci il cuore in pace. Senza astio nei suoi confronti (se non per determinati atteggiamenti), ma è andato, sebbene una piccola parte di me spererà che, fino a quando non verrà ceduto, possa risorgere dalle sue ceneri e diventare parte di un tridente "EL-PA-X" che farà riempire le mutande all'Europa intera per anni...



concordo su tutto,esattamente il mio stato d'animo


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2012)

Confrontare Pato e Boateng in questo momento è come commentare le diverse consistenze di una mia cacata. Detto cosi, terra terra eh


----------



## tequilad (23 Novembre 2012)

Quando le cose non vanno non è sempre possibile recuperare....vedremo


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Quando le cose non vanno non è sempre possibile recuperare....vedremo



cioè?


----------



## JoKeR (23 Novembre 2012)

Dedicato a tutti quelli che "eh... ma dobbiamo aspettarlo... eh ma non c'è Ibra..."
Sveglia!!
Questo è un ex-potenziale fenomeno che, per limiti caratteriali suoi e gestione fisica pessima e ridicola da parte del Milan, è ad oggi un giocatorino che trotterella per il campo..
Al di là di tutti i problemi con Allegri e la paura di farsi male, è proprio un corpo estraneo alla squadra.. E' quasi meglio di Pazzini anche così, però è troppo troppo poco.
Cambiando aria potrebbe pure tornare su livelli discreti ma è un rischio che va corso.
O meglio andava corso scambiandolo con Tevez.
Ora servirebbe Balotelli.. Altrimenti cederlo per Matri o il Rolando Bianchi di turno non ci cambierebbe molto.

Dedicato a tutti quelli che hanno postato il 12 gennaio 2012 frasi tipo "No Tevez no abbiamo Pato, più giovane, più forte, ingaggio più basso"...

Anche io volevo Pato, ma quello dell'esordio col Napoli. Questo a noi non serve.
E poi ste dichiarazioni.... mamma mia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> cioè?


Avoja ad aspettà, promette promette ma ci tiene sulle spine da un anno, Tequila come il nano 

ps


----------



## vota DC (23 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Neanche Boa è in condizione e, numeri alla mano, sta facendo peggio di Pato.
> Non capisco perché a lui si da una possibilità.



Perché Boa è come l'ultimo Seedorf. A lui viene concesso tutto. E anche i voti della gazzetta sono generosi in rapporto con le prestazioni.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Novembre 2012)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Perché Boa è come l'ultimo Seedorf. A lui viene concesso tutto. E anche i voti della gazzetta sono generosi in rapporto con le prestazioni.



veramente seedorf era uno dei più criticati, allo stadio e qua dentro. 
non gli viene concesso proprio un bel niente, anzi, erano critiche feroci a ogni suo errore.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> cioè?


Bella domanda,è uno dei motivi per cui vorrei Pato lontano da Milanello così finalmente si svelerà il mistero!


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Bella domanda,è uno dei motivi per cui vorrei Pato lontano da Milanello così finalmente si svelerà il mistero!



Eh raga, io ci provo sempre a stuzzicarlo da un anno a questa parte  peccato vada sempre male!


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2012)

Le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi riportate dal cds:

«Pato è un problema. Il Milan ha bisogno di me»

ROMA - "Pato è un problema, perchè era il giocatore di maggior valore e futuro che avesse il Milan. Quindi è veramente un problema anche per cosa fare". Così Silvio Berlusconi commenta le lamentele del giocatore brasiliano per la sua scarsa utilizzazione. "Non si può avere così una diminutio del valore del patrimonio - ha aggiunto - Avere incidenti vari per un ragazzo di 22-23 anni... Quindi speriamo veramente di vederlo guarire".

LA VISITA - "Domani vado a Milanello perchè c'è bisogno. Il Milan, avete visto, si è ricaricato. C'è bisogno di continuare nelle presenze". Lo ha detto Silvio Berlusconi conversando con i giornalisti davanti a Palazzo Grazioli.

SU IBRA - "Ibra? Lo rimpiango, sì, sul campo. Però l'ho già detto altre volte e non faccio che ripeterlo: c'era un risparmio di 160 milioni di euro in tre anni". Così Silvio Berlusconi risponde ai giornalisti che gli chiedono se - viste le ultime performance del bomber del Psg - si fosse pentito della sua cessione. Il patron del Milan difende però la linea scelta dal suo club: oggi, dice, "abbiamo trovato El Shaarawy. Quella dei giovani - spiega - è la strada giusta: se anche ne trovi tre o quattro te ne viene fuori uno. Adesso c'è bisogno di un periodo di rifondazione guardando ai giovani per avere una squadra veramente competitiva". Berlusconi guarda poi alla corsa scudetto ma preferisce non indicare la favorita tra Inter e Juve: "non voglio inimicarmi nessuna delle due squadre - dice - sono due ottime formazioni e quindi sarà un finale di campionato molto interessante". Parole di elogio anche per il campionato del Napoli: "Sta benissimo. Respira l'aria pura della vetta".


----------



## saiyansaseru (23 Novembre 2012)

La cosa positiva in questo mare di m e r d a è che se dice che vuole giocare significa che non ha problemi fisici gravi,nè blocchi. La condizione fisica accettabile però è un altro discorso,ad oggi il Milan odierno non può permettersi di aspettarlo mettendolo in campo anche quando non riesce ad incidere. Penso che ogni tifoso preferirebbe che si facesse male dopo una serie di scatti dei suoi piuttosto di vederlo sano senza aver nemmeno la maglia madida di sudore. Ciò che mi fa più rabbia è che ha pure più talento del Faraone,ma a testa e voglia perenne di arrivare quest'ultimo gli piscia in testa. Penso che pure il rapporto personale che ha con Allegri stia avendo un peso non indifferente,al di là del carattere da bimbo viziato è alquanto palese che ElSha a parte chiunque abbia talento vero dura poco con Allegri,Pirlo docet.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2012)

Ma la battuta di Napoli e Dell aria pura è una trollata?


----------



## Doctore (23 Novembre 2012)

saiyansaseru ha scritto:


> La cosa positiva in questo mare di m e r d a è che se dice che vuole giocare significa che non ha problemi fisici gravi,nè blocchi. La condizione fisica accettabile però è un altro discorso,ad oggi il Milan odierno non può permettersi di aspettarlo mettendolo in campo anche quando non riesce ad incidere. Penso che ogni tifoso preferirebbe che si facesse male dopo una serie di scatti dei suoi piuttosto di vederlo sano senza aver nemmeno la maglia madida di sudore. Ciò che mi fa più rabbia è che ha pure più talento del Faraone,ma a testa e voglia perenne di arrivare quest'ultimo gli piscia in testa. Penso che pure il rapporto personale che ha con Allegri stia avendo un peso non indifferente,al di là del carattere da bimbo viziato è alquanto palese che ElSha a parte chiunque abbia talento vero dura poco con Allegri,Pirlo docet.


Certo pirlo e' andato alla juve perche allegri non lo voleva e non per lo stipendio piu alto...si si


----------



## Zvonimir (23 Novembre 2012)

diciamo che pato ormai al massimo può essere un 158 PA a differenda di una volta che era un 185 PA


----------



## Blu71 (26 Novembre 2012)

*Gilmar Veloz rimanda il suo viaggio in Italia, non incontrerà né il Milan e né il suo assistito Alexandre Pato nella giornata di domani.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Novembre 2012)

meno male va ho troppo ansia come facciamo senza pato e se se ne va via come facciamo


----------



## 2515 (27 Novembre 2012)

Sistematicamente vinciamo solo quando questo o non gioca proprio o parte dalla panchina, chissà se è un caso..
Ha francamente rotto, ok timoroso, senza attributi ma pure fare il galletto pretendendo di giocare DOPO ESSERSI APPENA FATTO MALE tra l'altro, è una sciagura. Questo era un esterno offensivo, berlusca l'ha voluto trasformare centravanti. Pato ha accettato la cosa, ma non ha voluto imparare una **** dei movimenti di un centravanti, non ha voglia di lottare con i centrali, si è scordato i fondamentali, non pressa il portatore di palla manco se gli sta davanti, si è montato, ha perso TUTTO. Si è dimenticato la voglia di giocare, perché prima questo non rientrava certo come El92 ma la linea del centrocampo la attraversava ogni tanto, e lo faceva palla al piede bruciandosi i difensori. E' finito di testa prima che di corpo, BASTA. Merita più spazio Bojan che, è vero che anche lui smania per giocare, ma quando entra in campo corre e si sbatte per la squadra e non crea mai problemi in spogliatoio, anzi va d'accordo con tutti. Giuro che lo porto in spalla a nuoto fino in brasile pur di avere al suo posto balotelli che sarà un gran pirla fuori dal campo ma centravanti accanto a robinho ed el shaarawy sarebbe qualcosa di ATOMICO perché dovrebbe solo sfondare la porta e aprire gli spazi per el shaarawy, visto che avrebbe metà difesa tenuta occupata solo da lui.


----------



## Maverick (27 Novembre 2012)

ringraziate barbara se lo avete ancora sul grappone..


----------



## folletto (28 Novembre 2012)

Fuori dalle balle


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Gilmar Veloz rimanda il suo viaggio in Italia, non incontrerà né il Milan e né il suo assistito Alexandre Pato nella giornata di domani.*



Mi sa che hanno capito che non possono prenderci per la gola,almeno per l'ennesima volta.S'impegnino a trovare una squadra che cacci una quindicina di mln per un catorcio del genere,che per un trauma "contusivo",cioe' una botta,è capace di essere indisponibile per quasi un mese.Robe da matti!


----------

